# New Web Site for Cebu West



## Cebu West (Jul 9, 2003)

Just a little info about our club. 

www.cebuwest.com

Thanks Kaith, great job.

SAL


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 9, 2003)

Looks nice.  Good work, Bob.

Yours,
Dan


----------

